# Rates of Dive



## PandaBall (Nov 6, 2009)

Most aircraft sites give Rates of climbs for varying altitudes but I am trying to find out about rates of dives if anyone as done a database.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 6, 2009)

PandaBall said:


> Most aircraft sites give Rates of climbs for varying altitudes but I am trying to find out about rates of dives if anyone as done a database.



No.

You might find SOME data on maximum dive speeds but a 'rate' of a dive implies acceleration profile from zero velocity in 'Z' axis throughout the dive until terminal velocity and steady velocity is attained.


----------



## Johnny .45 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, max speed is a bit different from how fast an aircraft accelerates to get to that speed. But I know what you mean, I just haven't ever seen anything close to that.


----------

